# Show off your carved pumpkins



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Those are great! I'm hoping to carve the family pumpkins this weekend. I'll be sure and snap some pics.


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

wow those are fantastic!
I usually do a fun carving and a "traditional" carving...you know the one with the triangle eyes...  I keep it pretty simple.


----------



## Getbetterlife (Oct 16, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> I love seeing everyone's pumpkins, so please share.
> 
> My Frankenstein & bride funkins
> 
> ...


very interesting and unique. I like it.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks. This was the first time I've carved funkins. I found them easy to carve & was pretty impressed with my skills. 

Anyone else has pictures to share, maybe from past years?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Love the pumpkins. Guess no pumpkins for me this year. Signed up for something that turned out to be a total "trick" (rip off, hoax, etc.) and it has drained my bank account into the hole. Took my entire unemployment check then will take more next week. Oh!! I do so hate traps like that. Really ticks me off, especially when it screws with my already meager finances!

So sick of this economy and doesn't seem like anything is really doing anything about it. :rollseyes:


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That's too bad si-cotik. Here are a couple more I did.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Your pumpkins look great! My pumpkin carving skills are more basic haha No funkins here so I have to use real ones and am glad when those suckers are finally clean and carved! For me pumkin carving is a necessary evil of halloween lol Here are my attempts.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> That's too bad si-cotik. Here are a couple more I did.


I LOVE THE SCARECROW...do you mind if I ask where you got the template?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you for sharing MsM. I got all of the patterns at zombiepumpkins.com


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I purchased three yesterday..will be carvin them this week..


----------



## technom8t (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't got any money on my card, if anyone could point me to a free Frankenstein template i can use on the kids pumpkin i would very much appreciate it.

Rgds


----------



## MissCullen (Oct 9, 2009)

*Show us your pumpkins!!!*










I'm really proud of mine this year! 

Mine's the one on the right, the left one is my bf's work of art! 

*
What do your pumpkins look like this year?!*


-Miss Cullen


P.s. sorry if this is in the wrong place or a duplicate thread, i'm new here!


----------



## technom8t (Oct 20, 2009)

Carved my very first Pumpkin today, i used a knife and a pair of small scissors, as the postal strike here in the UK has held up the delivery of my newly bought Carving kit off ebay :-((

Think its good for a first attempt....what do you think?


----------



## MissCullen (Oct 9, 2009)

that's so so good!!!!!! especially without any special tools! 


(Darn postal strike, it's messed up a few refunds i had in the post too!!! Gimme my money Royal Mail!!!!)


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a quick one I did this year.


----------



## MissCullen (Oct 9, 2009)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Here is a quick one I did this year.


    

.NO.WAY.

....and i thought mine was good :|

that is unbelievable!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Wowwee! AT my house, we did pretty traditional pumpkins, but I love 'em anyway. Mine is the second in from the left, The Mental Ward Escapee. Here they are:


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

pdcollins6092 your pumpkin is amazing great work!!!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks, some of my past ones are in an album in my profile.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love the classics...










These are fake pumpkins I carved. I hope that still counts..


----------



## MissCullen (Oct 9, 2009)

MorbidMariah said:


> Wowwee! AT my house, we did pretty traditional pumpkins, but I love 'em anyway. Mine is the second in from the left, The Mental Ward Escapee. Here they are:


i LOVE the middle two!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

That skull is awesome, great carving.

Wonder Woman is for our daughter Jo, which is also her costume this year. My wife carved Puss n' Boots (I had to help out and wing it on the right side because the wife made the pattern scrunch up) for our youngest, Sam, she loves cats. My pumpkin was a toss up between Kool-Aid or Cap'n Crunch, I let my wife make the call. Lastly the traditional Jack O' Lantern was carved by my 3 yr old, Jo, with a little help from me.


----------



## technom8t (Oct 20, 2009)

it's ok i got it now )


----------



## technom8t (Oct 20, 2009)

excellent pumpkins mate, especially like the wonder woman carving....I have done a few more also will upload the pics later, this is a great thread to showcase you pumpkins and get ideas, keep them coming LOL


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

these are my kids pumpkins they carved last night


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

This was our first round of pumpkin carvings. We have about 12 pumpkins and a good 8 left to do in the next couple of days so I can safely assume that they will be more traditional and much less time consuming....lol.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, we cleaned our pumpkins Sunday and were going to carve them yesterday, but when I went to pick one up, it basically melted in my hands. Gross! 

I'm getting funkins next year!


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Halloween Princess for the site they have some great patterns, we'll be carving up some tonight.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

My boys carved (or should I say, carved up) (don't worry...with my supervision) the pumpkin we got at the farm two weeks ago, so I'm waiting until either tomorrow or Saturday to buy another one and then I'll carve it.  (The other one melted in the sun.) I like having a traditional scary face at the door, and although I love the patterns and seriously considered that scarecrow one, I can see now that my options will be limited by little reaching hands getting in the way!!


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

we did regular ole faces.. the cut outs were too hard for my first time carver man!... Blade did awesome carving his... Ali did good, she was happier picking seeds..


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> That's too bad si-cotik. Here are a couple more I did.


Those are fantastic, you're great at carving pumpkins.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

ShelbiBabyyy said:


> wow those are fantastic!
> I usually do a fun carving and a "traditional" carving...you know the one with the triangle eyes...  I keep it pretty simple.


lol me too, I've yet to get the hang of doing anything other than triangle eyes


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

jadewik said:


>


that's awesome, love the design you used


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Matches my costume....


----------



## theooggieman (Sep 5, 2009)

My daughter.drew the faces on all of these except for the one with hair ............thats my old 80s bands mascot ...Richard Muffington (his name abrieviated is somehting I dont think I can post.,but you can figure it out)..............so she draws and I cut .............hers are still really creapy..............kinda abstact and weird........well she is 6 but she has come a long way from the past few years........lol


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## theooggieman (Sep 5, 2009)

Im having trouble posting pics........mostly cause I dont know how .....so here is my album link

Halloween Forum - theooggieman's Album: pumkins 2009


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I just carved 3 pumpkins tonight! They were really easy to do and only took me a few hours to complete! The other 2 are at my parents. Well, actually my mum is bringing one to her work to show it off lol! Here is the one I have right now :


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is the 2 that we did. Mine is the more traditional face and my boyfriend did the Freddy. We both used stencils since we aren't that handy with the pumpkin carving tools. We are getting better though.


----------



## Fatman (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## havok1919 (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's the few I did. The design from the flaming head one was shamelessly stolen from the movie "Trick r' Treat". Got a lot of compliments on that one though!


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

havok I love the flaming pumpkin. I saw the movie and I think one year I will do just a whole pumpkin theme. After seeing the movie I fully realized that pumpkins alone can be creepy and scary. How did you get it to flame like that?


----------



## havok1919 (Oct 23, 2009)

Harbor Freight tools was next to Spirit Halloween here.  I bought one of their $19.95 propane burners (like for burning weeds or melting sidewalk ice) and lashed it up with about ~20' of 1/4" copper tube going to the pumpkin. (The pumpkin got a little charred around the top edge from the wind blowing the flame around, but but after three hours of constant use it was otherwise unscathed.)

It was set up on a small rise in front of the house and well off the sidewalk so nobody could get close to it without plenty of warning and since the torch had a gas regulator I essentially had a remote kill-switch-- turn the knob and the pressure dropped and it'd die down to about like a cigarette lighter. Never had to use the cutoff; people kept to a safe distance.

It was really popular (and visible from a block and a half away). We never had people put their kids on our lawn for pictures before!


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

i think i did this one 2 years ago?
it was carved on a foam pumpkin from michaels. not and original funkin. its a pumpkin masters contest winner pattern. i got a few more just need to find them.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I add to the collection every year-

View attachment 8435


View attachment 8436


View attachment 8437


----------



## dgfhg (Nov 3, 2009)

hannibal said:


> havok I love the flaming pumpkin. I saw the movie and I think one year I will do just a whole pumpkin theme. After seeing the movie I fully realized that pumpkins alone can be creepy and scary. How did you get it to flame like that?


i think i did this one 2 years ago?
it was carved on a foam pumpkin from michaels. not and original funkin. its a pumpkin masters contest winner pattern. i got a few more just need to find them.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I love the pumpkins. It's a tradition at our house. Every year to the patch and the carve time.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow Great pumpkins carving all so many different pattern ! i did some on demand from the owner of the house where i live so she was happy she wanted her twilight pumpkin Had a hard time taking pic this year .
So she asked me Edouard and Bella ,Edouard alone ,Alice Cullen Puss n'boots. her dog Charlie


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a few pumpkins as well this year. I love the look of carved pumpkins and seem to be buying more and more every year. This year total pumpkins was 11. I didn't have to do all the carving though, my daughter and son both carved one and my hubby carved 2.

I bought some dry ice this year and placed it in some water that was being heated by a mini-crockpot type dip warmer. With a light this caused it to mist all out of the pumpkin. I had this in the house for my party and it looked really cool (even though the pic does not do it justice). My fogger pumpkin I chose a stensil of a crazy tooth fairy, I just graduated from dental hygiene this past summer so I thought that was suitable. 

Here are the other ones as well also a pic of my children with their costumes on with their 'masterpieces'


----------



## emeraldkitty (Sep 25, 2009)

We took this pumpkin with us to a Halloween party and won the carving contest for it --- they thought I carved my husband's portrait for it, until we told them it was Rob Zombie. I just kept telling them that what my hubby looks like p!ssed off LOL

If I can find a similar pic of him, I'll post it here; I'm not joking when I say this looks like him










This one was gutted and ready to go on Halloween, but I ran out of time to carve it. So I carved it the next day and lit it up anyway


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

My neighbors from last year!
Not Mine!
View attachment 8463


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump for this year! Here's mine to go along with my Ghostbusters costume!


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I haven't carved pumpkins for 4-5 years now so I decided to do some this year. I had some great patterns picked out and then couldn't use them. I have been disappointed in all the little pumpkins this year. They are so "cute" and round. I like the taller ones that are better to do more intricate pumpkins on but I can't find any.

The "before" pics. The ghost bride and groom are waiting for the cemetery to open. 








































Marie


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Something weird happened when I was taking this picture.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Those are awesome pumpkins. I'm going to do one on Saturday.


----------

